# What time would you wake up if you had no school or work to go to?



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

It always amazes me that retired people and people who don't have to go anywhere wake up at 8 am everyday. Why???


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

10-11 am. I purposefully work late in the evenings because I can't handle mornings. 

When I get a less flexible job I'm not sure how I will deal.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

That's my situation already. My "schedule" has always been just all fukkked up. 

Basically, I go to bed when I get tired and I get up when I get up. It tends to just be all over the place. I've tried many times to get myself onto a real schedule and I just can't do it to save my life. 

The past year or two I have kind of gotten onto my parents schedule from time to time but I always end up slipping eventually. My dad tends to get up at 5 AM every day. He's super OCD about everything and follows the same routine almost every day. 

He tries to go to bed at exactly the same time every night (down to the minute). If anything interferes with that pattern you can tell he gets flustered about it. Like if my mom wants him to go to the store after 6 PM he gets pissy because he starts his routine of showering and reading the Bible and so forth at like 7ish. 

So he knows if he goes to the store at 6:30, he probably won't be back until at least 8 and that will throw off his schedule. He won't read the Bible for any less than the exact same time every night so he will stay up later to read it for the same time as always. :lol

I tend to have to do my cooking and cleaning my dishes at night because he dominates the kitchen during the day and makes a whole thing out of it if he just makes a can of beans. Like literally. It takes him more than an hour to cook a can of beans and he uses every inch of counter space. :lol

Also I have an issue where I just get super tired and feel like I'm going to pass out if I don't go to bed soon. So when that happens I have no choice. I just have to go to bed and sleep until I wake up. Like I said. It's all messed up.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Been on summer holiday now and waking up around 7am naturally. I'm just a morning person.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

When I wasn't working it was around 9 to 10. I must admit I felt a lot better mentally when I woke up earlier though. Now I wake up at 5am each day, ugh.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

I run on a ~25 hour day when I have no scheduled commitments, so I'm equally likely to get up at any hour. Slept from 2pm to 10pm yesterday. So can't vote.

As for why retired people get up early, I'd imagine they want to maximize their sunlight. Especially if their night vision is going.


----------



## andy0128 (Dec 19, 2003)

It depends. I dont tend to sleep in a lot but as i have insomnia i could probably sleep till 930 most days


----------



## joseph_20 (Aug 22, 2018)

I always dreamed of waking up early, but I have few reasons of staying up late. Insomnia and being reflective makes my mind awake at late nights. Cannot helped it.


----------



## Nekobasu (Apr 22, 2018)

komorikun said:


> It always amazes me that retired people and people who don't have to go anywhere wake up at 8 am everyday. Why???


lol buddy I am only 34 and most days I wake up at 4am, then again some days I do not sleep at all:grin2:


----------



## firestar (Jun 27, 2009)

AussiePea said:


> When I wasn't working it was around 9 to 10. I must admit I felt a lot better mentally when I woke up earlier though. Now I wake up at 5am each day, ugh.


Same. On vacation, I wake up around 9-10 a.m. Now I wake up at around 5 a.m. I actually like waking up that early, but there's really no point to it unless I need to be somewhere.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm up at 5:30 every morning whether I have to go to work or not. I'm so used to being up at that time that I don't think could sleep in if I wanted to. I have animals to take care of and I try to keep them on a normal schedule too.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

I wake up between 7am and 8am on weekends and days off. I feel much better getting up earlier and sticking to a routine of bedtime and wake up time. This is just waking up naturally without an alarm. I get up earlier for work, but getting up that early doesn't come as naturally. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## andretti (Jan 2, 2016)

My dad retired a year ago and still wakes up at 6 everyday . 
I don't work or school and I wake up at 7 everyday and that's with sleeping pills . I take a sleep aid every night . Without sleeping pills I wake up at 5 . Never slept in or have been able to sleeping till like noon unless I pull an all nighter and go to sleep like at 5 in the morning.


----------



## llodell88 (May 15, 2011)

waking up early around 7 and 8 or 9 i guess. tbh don't even care when i wake up so i don't really check. I see its 1030 now and I'm just laying around in bed. 
it's weird i used to be able to sleep like 10-12 a night easily, sometimes up to 14, like natural body clock was always saying waking up at noon. Now I wake up a lot earlier naturally. I guess that is useful but I think I actually feel better when I could sleep in later, mind works better anyway. Make better decisions, stuff like that. i guess a few years ago my body clock broke really badly or circadian rhythm and that last around 9 months and thats better now but still not going to sleep 12 hours a night. i hear the older you get the mechanisms that keep you asleep at night don't work as well, and its not that you don't actually need less sleep, just your brain won't let you.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Ideally Id like to fall asleep at 11pm and wake up 6-6.30am. I like having a routine and getting goals accomplished in the morning unfortunately insomnia and poor health prevent me from doing that but one day soon and its gonna be awesome.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Paul said:


> I run on a ~25 hour day when I have no scheduled commitments, so I'm equally likely to get up at any hour. Slept from 2pm to 10pm yesterday. So can't vote.
> 
> As for why retired people get up early, I'd imagine they want to maximize their sunlight. Especially if their night vision is going.


I would have put "It varies." as a choice in the poll but then tons of people would choose it and it would defeat the purpose of the poll.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

5-6AM. I feel like the day is wasted if I get up late.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Wow, so night owls truly are in the minority. And morning people rule the world with an iron fist.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

1 or 2 in the afternoon. I prefer staying up all night and going to bed around 5, 6 am.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

i get up at 4 for my current job. when i'm unemployed and unhealthy it varies so much - i could go to bed at 5am and get up at 2pm. when i'm healthy i'd get up at 8 or 9.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I wake up at the same time everyday lol. Work, school, doesn't define me. I try to get the most out of my day.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Whenever the heck I wanted.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Kevin001 said:


> I wake up at the same time everyday lol. Work, school, doesn't define me. I try to get the most out of my day.


Cause you are a morning person. I'm forced to wake up early.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Currently in this dilemma (just graduated/job hunting). As of now, I wake up at around 10am-12pm.

It was the same when I was in school anyway since all our classes were held late at night. I wouldnt get home until nearly 1:30am because of it (commute time included). Then, it was bedtime by 2:30am or 3:00am. I endured that for nearly 3 years.

Im considering a night shift job if possible. Coming home late from classes/commuting and being exposed to many crazy timezones has made my sleep pattern quite abnormal.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## girlyone1 (Jan 20, 2012)

MCHB said:


> Whenever the heck I wanted.


Exactly. Some days I'm up bright and early and some days I wake up at 10am(well because I haven't started job yet).

Sometimes I go to bed at 10, sometimes I go at 1-2 am.

I don't want sleep until the afternoon though, sleeping during the day doesn't appeal to me. I used to stay up until 5am, not anymore.


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

6am during the week, 7am during the weekend.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Usually I'll get up between 7 and 8 am. This morning I woke at 5:30 am because the dogs wanted to go out. After I let them back in I went back to sleep and got up at 7:30am.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Usually work days I wake up at 4 am. I have to get up get my joints limbered up. I usually get into work at 6 am which is two hours before I suppose to be there, but being salaried and no time clock to punch it doesn't matter just get to leave for the day two hours before everyone else. All it matters I get 8 hours per day to equal 40 per week Everyone pretty much sets their own schedule. Have one guy that comes in at noon and goes home at 8 pm due to he runs an AA group at 6 pm. On the weekend I may sleep until 6 or 7 am due to staying up later.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

After supper


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

5 pm


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I am probably at my peak about midnight til one. The rest of the time is pretty much a daze and I'd be better off just sleeping if I could actually sleep.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

I think most older people generally feel sleepy shortly after dinner, so they just go to bed very early. But they don't sleep much, so mostly wake up around 2-3-4am and mostly just lay in bed awake. 5am-ish they get bored and just decide to get out of bed. Also explains why they tend to take naps a lot too.



A Toxic Butterfly said:


> 1 or 2 in the afternoon. I prefer staying up all night and going to bed around 5, 6 am.


I use to do this too, being up throughout the late night feels so soothing and calm. But now I try to fix this a bit by going to bed at 3am instead. Yeah.. so much for my "fix". :lol


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

As a night owl I'd tend around 1-5 PM. I'm not sure what I'd do without work or school though.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I've found 8:30-9:30am works best for me. This allows me to keep a regular eating schedule, keep up with family obligations, errands, etc. while also giving me a couple hours at night with the peace of darkness and quietness.

For a couple months, I'd been getting up 6:00-7:00am (sometimes even earlier -- not sure how I got into that routine), and I was going to bed by 9:00 or 9:30 most nights (sometimes as early as 8pm). I found that my general stress level was higher at the time, and I think it was because I wasn't getting those few hours of darkness and quietness every night like I do now when I'm up until 11pm-12am.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Im usually up between 6-9 am every day. Most of the time around 7am.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I'm a night owl, so I need work or something to keep me on an even keel, workdays its usually bed 10-11pm and up at 5-6am, non work days it can be bed anytime from 12-5am up at 10-12noon again, I luv the dead & peacefullness of night 3am sippin some good whiskey listening to music somewhat free of the mortal shackles we all bear.


----------



## homer498 (Jun 5, 2013)

Did you write that ?


----------



## Mlt18 (Jun 29, 2016)

11am is ideal for me. Anything earlier than 10am is kind of too early and uncomfortable. I've always hated mornings, and never got used to it like I was told I would.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

12


----------



## anxious87 (Oct 6, 2013)

530 during the week, 630-7 on weekends. Too tired and blue throughout the day if I wake up any later.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

I haven't even ever been to sleep. Don't need it.


----------



## Overcast (May 4, 2016)

When I was a NEET I used to wake up at 6 pm and then I would stay up all night lmao. Nowadays I like going to the gym, so even if I didn't have to go to college I would still wake up pretty early.


----------



## bayberry (Oct 13, 2017)

Last year when I wasn't in school or working, I would wake up at around 4pm because I was too depressed to do anything. But recently during the weekends, I wake up at around 10 am.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

11am, every day. But responsibilities.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

11am to 12pm, depending on my admittedly ****ed up sleep patterns.


----------



## Rains (Jan 20, 2016)

6 am because I like being up early now. I also feel like I can't sleep properly unless it's actually dark outside.


----------



## ShadowOne (Jun 27, 2016)

in theory, id prefer to never sleep

but, i'd pick like 9am most days, with a few 11am days sprinkled in


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Between 11am & 2pm. I’m a night owl, I don’t like getting up in the morning for any reason ever


----------

